# New friends



## ester (24 February 2015)

Two girlies, no proper names as yet though I quite like Splash and Ginge after the racehorse


----------



## _GG_ (24 February 2015)

They look so much like mine and my sisters that we had as kids. They were girls, called Honey (mine, a ginger one) and Sally (white with black and brown patches, my sisters). 

Sally used to regularly take chunks out of Honeys ears and wake us up in the night but they were awesome little things. 

They are gorgeous, I hadn't realised they were girls


----------

